# cling film



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

hi, anyone know were i can buy commercial size cling film and tinfoil. anywhere around the caldas da rainha area. cheers dave.


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

I noticed jumbo size cling film rolls in Aki yesterday - not sure if that’s what you mean. Can’t help about foil.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*



zakooo said:


> hi, anyone know were i can buy commercial size cling film and tinfoil. anywhere around the caldas da rainha area. cheers dave.



For what you want you must be a business so i would go to your nearest Makro. We use the one in Coimbra.

Pred


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Or maybe www.recheio.pt near Óbidos would have them if you are trade - you have to apply for their card before you can buy.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

You might want to try Inter House located just before you get to Tornada from Caldas, it's a 'hospitality suppliers'. https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...0x9f7984a4d08dbf5e!8m2!3d39.4332669!4d-9.1301


----------



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

thank you for the help, i did indeed buy from inter house . cheers dave.


----------

